# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Chino56

## chino56

Hallo Allemaal
ik ben een vrouw van bijna 57 jaar oud
we zijn dit jaar 35 jaar getrouwd en hebben een zoon en 2 dochters die uitwonend nu zijn en een kleindochter van 18 maanden.

zelf ben ik al 48 keer geopereerd en sta nu op 49 de wachten.
ook heb ik fibromyalgie en artrose en 3 mislukte operatie gehad.
een man die al bijna 8 jaar psychose met de regelmaat heeft en daar ook 2 jaar voor op genomen is geweest nu komt de hulp van de mondriaan thuis.
zelf in diversen psychische ziekenhuizen geweest ook daar weer op een oproep van aan het wachten.
ik ben omdat ik geen gehoor bij de artsen krijg en de hulp van Mondriaan er door heen kan niet meer slapen of iets leuks doen en ben in nog geen 3 maanden12 kilo af gevallen.

ok ben ik sinds een jaar bij de novizorg dat is wel leuk is special voor mensen die zo als mij zijn of hebben voor sociale contacten en even uit de sleur van thuis en ziekenhuizen de zijn een soort bezigheid therapie maar dan op een leuke manier dat is 2 keer per week.

groetjes chino56

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo chino56,

Welkom, hopelijk voel je je hier snel thuis, kom je in contact met lotgenoten, kun je jou ervaringen delen en vind je wat je zoekt!
Je hebt in elk geval zelf heel veel ervaring met verschillende onderwerpen als ik het zo lees, erg naar dat je zoveel operaties hebt moeten ondergaan die ook nog niet eens altijd slaagden en alle bijkomstige problemen!  :Frown:  
Hopelijk geven je kleindochter en kinderen en de therapie bij novizorg je de nodige positieve afleiding!
Heel veel sterkte met alles!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

